# 2011 Cruze LS with 1.8L, cel (MIL) codes P0660 & P0258



## Stu Corpe (Dec 9, 2014)

My grandaughters Cruze turned these codes on last night. Does anyone know where the Intake Manifold Tuning Valve or solenoid are located? Unable to find anything online that shows where they are or what they might look like. Can find diagnostic and trouble shooting procedures but that is worthless when you can't find the part to check.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If I remember correctly the 1.8L has a variable intake manifold, so this should be part of the intake manifold itself(back of engine).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't have a 1.8, but have had a car with one of these intake runner valves before. Start by checking the vacuum line at both ends going to that valve! If there is an arm connected to it, it may have fallen off.

You'd be looking for something like this.


----------



## Stu Corpe (Dec 9, 2014)

From everything I have been able to find it is somewhere on the intake manifold. I have no idea where and have not been able to identify it yet. Local Chevy dealer say's it will be 2 weeks before they can get it in to check it! That sucks.


----------



## Stu Corpe (Dec 9, 2014)

I finally (with help) located the Intake Manifold Tuning Valve & solenoid). It is on the drivers side of the intake manifold. There is a black plastic lever about 8" long connecting to 2 different posts with a wire harness across the top edge, the plug is on the bottom of this assembly. Bad news is that it is part of the intake manifold and only available as a complete manifold. Cost is over $500 plus installation (according to my Chevy dealer). I think this vehicle will NOT be repaired! It can be driven for a long time with poorer gas mileage before that cost can be justified. Right now Cruze is not my favorite vehicle and I would be hard pressed to recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Stu Corpe said:


> I finally (with help) located the Intake Manifold Tuning Valve & solenoid). It is on the drivers side of the intake manifold. There is a black plastic lever about 8" long connecting to 2 different posts with a wire harness across the top edge, the plug is on the bottom of this assembly. Bad news is that it is part of the intake manifold and only available as a complete manifold. Cost is over $500 plus installation (according to my Chevy dealer). I think this vehicle will NOT be repaired! It can be driven for a long time with poorer gas mileage before that cost can be justified. Right now Cruze is not my favorite vehicle and I would be hard pressed to recommend it to anyone.


This part falls under the powertrain, 5yr 100k mile coverage......are you out of this coverage?

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Had problems with an INTAKE MANIFOLD TUNING VALVE ACTUATOR on a GM 4.6L engine, it's problem with a higher mileage engine was sticking due to that garbage coming up from the crankcase PCV system. Just cleaned it and was working fine again.

I don't replace my dirty dishes either, clean those up, and they are a heck of a lot cheaper than any auto part. 

Just last week cleaned a canister evaporative emission valve. Wouldn't close completely due to debris and set a code. Put it back in cleaned and working fine again.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

See that rockauto.com only sells that actuator with the intake manifold, and this piece of plastic and tin costs about 1/16th the total price of the vehicle.

This is criminal and not only true in automotive but in anything else we buy today


----------



## Stu Corpe (Dec 9, 2014)

Talked to GM, the intake manifold falls under the emissions warranty NOT the powertrain warranty. Emissions is 2 year 24,000 miles except for certain parts that are under Federal or California emissions laws. The intake manifold is 7 years 70,000 miles under California but I am in Michigan and fall under the standard 2 year bit. I will say that the people were very nice on the phone but that doesn't help much.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Stu Corpe said:


> Talked to GM, the intake manifold falls under the emissions warranty NOT the powertrain warranty. Emissions is 2 year 24,000 miles except for certain parts that are under Federal or California emissions laws. The intake manifold is 7 years 70,000 miles under California but I am in Michigan and fall under the standard 2 year bit. I will say that the people were very nice on the phone but that doesn't help much.


I'm gonna guess.....you spoke to a dealer, not G.M.

Anyways, manifolds are indeed covered under powertrain per G.M......it is found in your powertrain coverage suppliment.

If we were to dissect the failure, yes, the valve in question is a emission control.
But, because it cannot be serviced independent from the manifold it, by default, ends up being a covered component.

Press the issue or try a different dealer that has taken the time to learn coverages.....the only folks that can deny coverage are Chevrolet Corporate, not a dealer.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## Stu Corpe (Dec 9, 2014)

Ut was GM that I talked to, not a dealer. Open the manual in the car and look under warranty, the intake manifold and the tuning valve are BOTH listed under emissions warranty. This was pointed out to me by the lady at GM.


----------



## Stu Corpe (Dec 9, 2014)

As I said, this was from GM, NOT from a dealer. Your suggestions are noted but when GM (NOT A DEALER) says there is that it is emission not powertrain I think they may know more than you do.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Didn't you say that already?

What about a junkyard option. There have to be tons of LS Cruzen in various junkyards; could probably pick up an intake manifold for $50.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

If you would like to PM your VIN I will lookup coverage for the tuning valve, I have never heard of emissions being covered less than bumper to bumper. Typically emissions warranty are a longer period of time than the powertrain warranty. I am a tech at a dealership. Don't lynch me because of it


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Stu Corpe said:


> As I said, this was from GM, NOT from a dealer. Your suggestions are noted but when GM (NOT A DEALER) says there is that it is emission not powertrain I think they may know more than you do.


Even though you think I'm a dunce, try to keep in mind I'm trying to save YOU money.

As amazing as it seems, even the folks within the corporation are quite adept at disseminating incorrect information, and I was trying to point that out.

I'm not combative, I was a GM corporate warranty administrator.....end of that discussion.

The entire warranty system works off of labor operation numbers, labor ops for short.

There is no labor op for the valve we are discussing......this because the component is not considered serviceable.
As you found out, it only comes assembled into the intake manifold.
For the record, it is not an emission control part, it is for the purpose of enhancing low RPM torque output.

Doesn't matter, there is only one labor op for this part.......Operation number 4060450......manifold replacement.
Manifolds, regardless of the failure, are covered under powertrain (unless you hit it with a hammer)

If you can find someone wherever you are doing business to fire up the Global Connect system, go to service shortcuts, enter, select P&P Manuals/ Part & Service Publications, enter, select Parts & Accessories, enter, and then enter the labor op# 4060450 it will automatically go to Intake Manifold/ Powertrain.

Balls in your court, good luck,

Rob


----------



## Stu Corpe (Dec 9, 2014)

I wish you were still there and handling this. I have had two phone calls with GM and still no success on having this covered under powertrain. I have copied your last paragraph and will go in to the dealer tomorrow to see if he can do as you suggest. Maybe it will work. 
In the mean time I am watching for one out of a totaled vehicle so that I can change it out at a more reasonable cost. So far the lowest priced one that I have seen is $140 which is much better than the $500+ from GM.


----------



## Stu Corpe (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh by the way I do understand what it is used for but in the owners manual under the warranty section it is specifically listed in the emission section (I forget the page number). Right now the vehicle is a couple hundred miles away so I can't just run out to see.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Stu Corpe said:


> Oh by the way I do understand what it is used for but in the owners manual under the warranty section it is specifically listed in the emission section (I forget the page number). Right now the vehicle is a couple hundred miles away so I can't just run out to see.


I understand the owners manual is more of a generic guidleine thing when coverages are the subject.

You can also look at the coverages online from the Chevy website......here is were you'll see manifolds are covered in the powertrain section.
No detail of any sort, just says manifolds.

The labor op info provided should be forwarded to whomever enters the warranty claims at your dealer.........where in the USA are you BTW?...Being nosey.

I'm surprised our Chevrolet Customer Care folks haven't posted to ask for your VIN number yet and what dealer is involved.....watch this space and do respond if they make the request.....their influence seems to successfully wake dealerships up.

Rob


----------



## Stu Corpe (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you Robby! I should have gone to the dealership first instead of calling GM. It took them about 5 minutes to decide that it will be covered under warranty. It is too bad they were so swamped the first time I went there and was told it would be two weeks before they could check it! Oh well a lot learned in the process. I should have kept track of the peoples names I talked to at GM.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Stu Corpe said:


> Thank you Robby! I should have gone to the dealership first instead of calling GM. It took them about 5 minutes to decide that it will be covered under warranty. It is too bad they were so swamped the first time I went there and was told it would be two weeks before they could check it! Oh well a lot learned in the process. I should have kept track of the peoples names I talked to at GM.


You are welcome and have a great holiday.

See, you just had to get to someone who would actually look......I assume the operation numbers may have been motivational since the dealer isn't certain who the source of info is.

Now get er done.

Rob


----------

